# What USB-C connected Hubs are you using?



## JOSHSKORN (Aug 27, 2015)

I want to know which USB Type-C hubs you are using. For connectivity, I'm looking for:

Portable Hard drive compatibility (probably 5TB...4TB has so far been reported to work)
Ethernet connectivity
Available USB 3.0 ports
Plugs into a power source - I'm guessing external power is needed for a hub to recognize a portable hard drive and any other device I may plug into it.
Even if it needs a USB Type C to USB 3.0 converter, that's fine.

Please provide an Amazon link to buy the item. Currently available items only, please.


----------

